# No me cae bien ese tipo



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bona Sira.
Esiste alcuna espressione per tradurre "me cae mal" nell'italiano? Qualcuno che ti dispiace molto, non ti piace vederlo.

>Mi cade malissimo (se oye feo no?)
>Quel farabutto mi...


----------



## fabiog_1981

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bona Sira.
> Esiste alcuna espressione per tradurre "me cae mal" nell'italiano? Qualcuno che ti dispiace molto, non ti piace vederlo.
> 
> >Mi cade malissimo (se oye feo no?)
> >Quel farabutto mi...


*F*arabutto l'ho letto solo nei fumetti o in qualche film*.*
*M*i sta antipatico es me cae mal*.*


----------



## housecameron

Ciao
mi cade male/ malissimo non va bene in questo contesto. 
Pantaloni e abiti possono cadere male 

In aggiunta a quanto detto da Fabiog, potrebbe anche essere:
Non mi piace (per niente)
Non lo sopporto (proprio)
Non lo reggo (proprio)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

housecameron said:


> Non mi piace (per niente)
> Non lo sopporto (proprio)
> Non lo reggo (proprio)


Quindi queste tre sono gli equivalenti?
_Proprio_ sarebbe _personalmente_ in questo caso?
(_dispiacere_ non è _desagradar?_)


----------



## housecameron

Credo che caer mal corrisponda a resultar antipático, come ha detto Fabiog ¿Sí?

Io ti ho dato delle alternative per descrivere qualcuno che non ti piace molto, che non ti piace vedere.

Queste due si equivalgono:
Non lo sopporto (proprio)
Non lo reggo (proprio)
_Proprio _qui significa _para nada_. Si può dire anche _per niente_

Non mi piace proprio/per niente =  No me agrada para nada

Quello lì mi è antipatico, non lo sopporto/reggo proprio.

Spero di aver chiarito un po'.
Ovviamente ci sono altri modi per esprimere l'antipatia verso qualcuno.
Ciao


----------



## karunavera

Un altro modo per dire me cae mal è mi sta sulle scatole, oppure,sul ca**o.


----------



## llenyador

karunavera said:


> Un altro modo per dire me cae mal è mi sta sulle scatole, oppure,sul ca**o.


 
También "mi sta sul cavolo" o "mi sta proprio sul cavolo" para insistir en la idea. La frase que en su origen es vulgar, actualmente se usa de un modo normal en el lenguaje común.


----------



## housecameron

Volgarità media, forse l'espressione più comune:
Mi sta (proprio) sulle  palle!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Grazie a tutti voi. 
Una piccolissima domanda prima di andarmene:
Se voglio dire "me desagrada" non si pu*o* utilizzare il verbo _dispiacere_?
_Mi dispiace_ (o forse solo come verbo reflessivo/intransitivo in italiano?)


----------



## fabiog_1981

Dispiacere significa sentirlo... mi dispiace= lo siento
Quella persona mi dispiace (secondo me non si dice)
però si può usarlo al negativo
Quella persona non mi dispiace (esa persona no me cae mal)
Perché affermativo no e negativo sì? Non lo so, ma secondo me è così.
Aspetta altri pareri!


----------



## housecameron

_Dispiacersi_ vuol dire _essere dispiaciuto/__provare dispiacere_ di/per qualcosa = entristecerse, decepcionarse.
_Mi dispiace di essere arrivato in ritardo/per quello che è successo_.

Non è corretto dire _quel tipo mi dispiace._

Ho visto però che _desagradar _significa anche _disgustare_.
In questo caso si può dire _quel tipo mi disgusta_.

Tra l'altro, _dispiacersi, _verbo pronominale intransitivo, dovrebbe essere solo un riflessivo apparente.

Ciao


----------



## fabiog_1981

fabiog_1981 said:


> Dispiacere significa sentirlo... mi dispiace= lo siento
> Quella persona mi dispiace (secondo me non si dice) *1*
> però si può usarlo al negativo
> Quella persona non mi dispiace (esa persona no me cae mal) *2*
> Perché affermativo no e negativo sì? Non lo so, ma secondo me è così.
> Aspetta altri pareri!


Ho controllato sul dizionario Demauro Paravia e mi da ragione per la numero 2 e torto per la numero 1. Sì dispiacere vuol dire anche non piacere, non essere gradito, anche se secondo me è poco usato.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

housecameron said:
			
		

> Ho visto però che _desagradar _significa anche _disgustare_.
> In questo caso si può dire _quel tipo mi disgusta_.


Sì, come sinonimo di *dis*piacere (*dis*gustare). In italiano si capisce perfettamente come _non gradire_, vero? Ma nel spagnolo unicamente si userebbe "desagradar", altrimenti la gente ti chiamerebbe "omosessuale" se dici "no me gusta" (per una ragazza va bene, ma non per un ragazzo). In poche parole, non usare _disgustar_ in spagnolo.



			
				fabiog_1981 said:
			
		

> Dispiacere significa sentirlo... mi dispiace= lo siento


Sì, ne penso uguale. L'ho sentito abbastanza come negazione a qualcosa, per negare un dolcetto a una bambina no? 

Grazie ancora una volta.
Assabinirica.


----------



## housecameron

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Sì, come sinonimo di piacere (gustare). In italiano si capisce perfettamente come _non gradire_, vero?


 
Scusa, non sono sicura di aver capito bene 
_Disgustare_ non è sinonimo di piacere, è il contrario = non mi piace, anzi di più, direi "mi fa  schifo", che non è tanto volgare, ma non è molto elegante... 
Siamo d'accordo su questo, vero?
Ciao!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

housecameron said:
			
		

> _Disgustare_ non è sinonimo di piacere, è il contrario = non mi piace,


Scusi, un mio errore. Volevo dire _gustare_ come sinonimo di _piacere _(e quindi _disgustare _come sinonimo di _dispiacere_), come avevi detto prima.

A cchiù tardi.


----------



## Fede_fex

Ma per dire *No me cae bien* si può dire anche *no lo llevo bien?*
Cioè, hanno lo stesso significato?


----------



## reys

Ciao amici! E in che casi si può dire?

_Non lo posso soffrire_!

Con cose? Si usa anche con persone?

Molte grazie!


----------



## Malaia

¿Podría usarse el modo vulgar " quel tipo mi rompono i coglioni"?


----------



## la italianilla

Malaia said:


> ¿Podría usarse el modo vulgar " quel tipo mi rompono i coglioni"?



En mi opinion, caer bien es una expresión mucho más "tranquila"..."_quel tipo mi rompe i coglioni_ o _mi sta sul cazzo_" me parecen un poquito fuertes....


----------



## Malaia

la italianilla said:


> En mi opinion, caer bien es una expresión mucho más "tranquila"..."_quel tipo mi rompe i coglioni_ o _mi sta sul cazzo_" me parecen un poquito fuertes....


 Tienes mucha razón...pero lo oigo en tantas películas italianas que pensé que no serían tan fuertes allá en Italia como lo podrían ser aqui. En todo caso en español para decir que no nos cae bien una persona podemos decir que _no la tragamos_. ¿Cómo se diria en este caso?


----------



## la italianilla

Malaia said:


> Tienes mucha razón...pero lo oigo en tantas películas italianas que pensé que no serían tan fuertes allá en Italia como lo podrían ser aqui. En todo caso en español para decir que no nos cae bien una persona podemos decir que _no la tragamos_. ¿Cómo se diria en este caso?



No...a ver como puedo explicartelo.
Yo pienso que en Italia, si hablas entre amigos, puede ser normal oír un "mi sta sul cazzo" pero, si lo dices en una conversación general con gente que no conoces, no es exactamente lo mismo de "caer bien" porque, en realidad, cuando te explican "caer bien" te lo traducen como "mi è simpatico/a" o "lo/a trovo simpatico/a"_...que son expresiones super tranquilas...
 Mi sta sul cazzo lo veo como un poco de "mala educación".

"No la tragamos" es un poco más fuerte que "no la aguantamos", verdad??? Pues, si es como pienso....yo diría:

"No lo trago": non lo posso vedere, non lo posso soffrire 

No lo aguanto: es "non lo sopporto"

 Mi sta sulle palle, mi sta sul cazzo => me parecen todas expresiones demasiado fuertes para traducir "caer bien"...
No sé, pero puedes esperar a los demás para ver otras opiniones 

EDIT: otra cosa que me olvidé...
"Mi sta sul cavolo" no la oigo desde el 1989  en el sentido que por lo menos yo no lo uso...pero lo utilizaba, a lo mejor, cuando era una niña _


----------



## housecameron

_"No lo trago" _podría ser _ "Non mi va giù" "Non lo digerisco"._
Ambas me suenan bien en este contexto.


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> _"No lo trago" _podría ser _ "Non mi va giù" "Non lo digerisco"._
> Ambas me suenan bien en este contexto.



Es verdad...a mi también me parecen buenas traducciones en este contexto...no las había pensado


----------



## esteban

No me cae bien < No lo puedo ver ni en pintura (Colombia y ???)< Me cae al culo (sólo en Colombia creo) 


Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

"Ni en pintura" se usa aquí también

Pero:
*Como *el culo.


----------



## housecameron

_Non voglio vederlo nemmeno dipinto_
Igual

La otra, vulgar, es "Mi sta sul  culo" (se puede decir entre amigos)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Que bueno que les gustó el tema.

Nel Messico si può anche dire:

>Me revienta, no lo aguanto. (sí, _reventar_ como los globos y no _aguantar _como un peso enorme)

Todo junto:
Ese güey me revienta, no lo aguanto ni en pintura. Me cae mal el canijo.


----------



## gatogab

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> *Buona sera*.
> Esiste alcuna espressione per tradurre "me cae mal" *in *italiano? Qualcuno che *non* ti piace molto, non ti piace vederlo.
> 
> >Mi cade malissimo (se oye feo no?) *si*
> >Quel farabutto mi...


 


housecameron said:


> _Non voglio vederlo nemmeno dipinto_
> Igual
> 
> La otra, vulgar, es "Mi sta sul  culo" (se puede decir entre amigos)


 
Ho letto con interesse questo filo e ho sorriso nel vedere in quali zone della vostra anatomia  vanno a finire  delle persone a voi poco gradite o gradite per niente.
A me vanno a finire sullo stomaco.


----------



## Blechi

Bona Sira.  Buona sera.
Esiste alcuna una espressione per tradurre "me cae mal" nell' in italiano? Qualcuno che ti dispiace  disturba molto, che non ti piace vederelo.

>Mi cade malissimo (se oye feo no?)  Más que feo. 
>Quel farabutto mi... 

Farabutto es una palabra correcta pero la usan los niños (por ver mucha película de cow boys) y las personas mayores (gente como la Señora J.B. Fletcher por ejemplo).

Una persona entre 30-50 años diría:

* Non lo sopporto: è un disgraziato
* Non lo posso vedere! Che delinquente!
* Quanto non posso vedere quel delinquente!
* Mi sta sullo stomaco quel delinquente!
* Mi sta sul culo! Así es poco fino per no llega a ser tan vulgar como: 
* Mi sta sul cazzo! (feo, muy feo, vulgar)
* Mi sta sulle palle (tan vulgar como el ejemplo de antes)


----------



## ursu-lab

Blechi said:


> Bona Sira.  Buona sera.
> Esiste alcuna una espressione per tradurre "me cae mal" nell' in italiano? Qualcuno che ti dispiace  disturba molto, che non ti piace vederelo.
> 
> >Mi cade malissimo (se oye feo no?)  Más que feo.
> >Quel farabutto mi...
> 
> Farabutto es una palabra correcta pero la usan los niños  (por ver mucha película de cow boys ) y las personas mayores (gente como la Señora J.B. Fletcher por ejemplo ).
> 
> Una persona entre 30-50 años diría:
> 
> * Non lo sopporto: è un disgraziato
> * Non lo posso vedere! Che delinquente!
> * Quanto non posso vedere quel delinquente!
> * Mi sta sullo stomaco quel delinquente!
> *le altre le tolgo direttamente perché non c'entrano niente con la domanda, visto che sono più che volgari, mentre la frase in spagnolo non lo è per niente



Nessuna delle traduzioni italiane proposte corrisponde all'originale spagnolo.

"Non lo sopporto/non lo reggo" è "no lo aguanto" ed è molto più precisa e forte di "me cae mal".

L'espressione "me cae mal" è semplicemente "mi sta antipatico", "non mi piace", e basta. Tutto qui. Non è un grido di vendetta o non tradisce un istinto omicida in chi la pronuncia.

Insomma, non è un insulto: è semplicemente un'opinione negativa rispetto a qualcuno, una sensazione personale di antipatia.


Farabutto è una parola che non si usa più da tempo e significa mascalzone.
I bambini (che da decenni non vedono film di cowboy....) non lo usano da almeno una cinquantina d'anni, perché io ho già superatoo i 40, purtroppo, e non l'ho mai usato né sentito in vita mia nemmeno con il significato corretto. 
La signora Fletcher è un film doppiato dall'inglese, quindi non fa testo, perché si sa benissimo che il doppiaggio italiano lascia molto a desiderare, soprattutto negli ultimi vent'anni. Comunque nemmeno mia nonna usava farabutto. 

Delinquente e disgraziato ???  E perché? Non è mica un reato essere antipatico a qualcuno: sono cose che succedono a tutti nella vita.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> E perché? Non è mica un reato essere antipatico a qualcuno: sono cose che succedono a tutti nella vita.


Completamente de acuerdo. 
Non existe *una persona *_*antipática*._
Se podría decir, *"esa persona me es antipática" *y escuchar de rebote "*¡Uy, pero sí a nosotros es tan simpática!!*

Debe ser cosa "pathos" y de "feeback", seguramente.


----------

